# Don't forget



## B-ckstopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, most everyone is probably done with Bow hunting for this year........Don't forget to take care of your equipment, before storing for the Winter, Check your arrow shafts, put away the Broadheads, check fletchings, and nocks, check your limbs, cables, cams, lube points.......Nows a good time to change those frayed cables or strings, new rubber for the peep sights......Just a friendly reminder.....Do it NOW...............


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

you mean people put their bows away  please don't tell my wife.. 

JJk..good reminder.





I just got mine back out. Cant wait to strap on the snow shoes and try to fill one of my combo tags with a doe...


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

sbooy42 said:


> I just got mine back out. Cant wait to strap on the snow shoes and try to fill one of my combo tags with a doe...


So I will need snow shoes to get a hunt in this weekend???

Good advice that I never seem to get a handle on myself...


----------



## B-ckstopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Just found a spot with lots of traffic, and setup a pop-up last night to hunt this weekend....................Will be working on 2 tags till Jan 1, I love December Bow hunting............


----------

